# just finished a sled



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

after seeing other forum member's sleds, I decided I needed to make one. Took me just 3 hours to do, using wood that some neighbors threw away. 



Hardest part of making the sled was getting the runners just right underneath.


Note that the fence slides below the perpendicular boards on either side. It is a snug fit. 


The box over and contraption temporarily has thick plastic wrap over it (the kind you need tin snips to cut). I'm going to replace it with plexiglass and put hinges on it.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

What is a sled used for? (Who knows, I might need one and not realize it).









Les


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I sled can do a multitude of things for you. Mostly repeat cuts that are small and would require your to get close to the blade. You can use a sled to cut parts for bents for a trestle.
You can use it to cut scale lumber.

It holds your work while fingers and other apparatus and associated paraphernalia are a safe distance from the blade.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

What fun is that? Where is the challenge?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh-kay, thanks. I have a mini table saw and chop saw to do that with. Drat. THought I'd hit on something.









Sigh.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

the sled also, in my case, extended my table area. Also, I had trouble (described in another post), with the zero clearance insert. This solves that problem. 

Some modifications I'm in the process of doing, besides the hinge and plexiglass cover I described: 

- making ruler marks on the board 
- adding another toggle clamp so that all work has at least 2 toggle clamps on it when ripping: notice that I rip with the larger portion of the wood against the fence and the thin strips that I saw come off the other side of the blade for safety 
- a small enclosed space to the rear center of the sled where the blade exits. Obviously, you want your hands at least 6 inches away on both sides of where the blade exits. This would be the most dangerous aspect of the sled, if one were to push the sled from where the saw exits, obviously. The enclosed appendage where the saw would exit would make it pretty darn safe. I'll look for a photo of one.


----------

